# Winch???



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

With the wife's approval, I'll soon be purchasing a new Polaris 800efi. That said, I'm a little concerned about the Polaris 2500# winch. Mostly because it only has a one year warrantee. We've settled on a price for the quad, however I'm undecided about the winch.

Warn and some Superwinch models have life time warrantees. But then I can't seem to find a mounting plate for a 2011 model 800efi Sportsman.

Am I being too cautious about the Polaris winch warrantee????


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Some of those warns are good some are junk. Like anything they need maintenance just like the 4 wheeler does to keep it working like new. If you plan on going deep like I do with mine make sure its waterproof. Good luck.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats man, looking forward to some pics! I don't know this for certain, but I think the only thing Polaris on the Polaris winch is the sticker. It's probably a Viper, Milemarker, Warn, or Superwinch made for Polaris. I don't know for certain but I'd be doing a little research. Might be money ahead to buy the same winch from the actual company since they probably warrant it longer than Polaris does. As mentioned they can all be lemons from time to time so who knows. 
Be careful on that big bore monster! Hopefully your wife will let you use it once in a while!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> Congrats man, looking forward to some pics! I don't know this for certain, but I think the only thing Polaris on the Polaris winch is the sticker. It's probably a Viper, Milemarker, Warn, or Superwinch made for Polaris. I don't know for certain but I'd be doing a little research. Might be money ahead to buy the same winch from the actual company since they probably warrant it longer than Polaris does. As mentioned they can all be lemons from time to time so who knows.
> Be careful on that big bore monster! Hopefully your wife will let you use it once in a while!


You're probably right about the wife and that she MAY let me use it :lol: I was all ready to let the 400 go, but she decided that I had to keep it. Now, she's wanting a helmet 

When I bought my current winch, I picked up a Superwinch which has a Life Time Warrantee on it. With the snow that I have to plow, I believe that the brushes are starting to stick, as I had to tap it every once in awhile this winter. I called Superwinch and they just told me to send it to a repair shop in MN and it would be repaired, FREE. The Polaris winch only has a one (1) year warrantee. I asked all three dealers yesterday if Warn made the winch for Polaris, and all three seemed to think that Polaris was making their own now, after they had problems a couple years ago with some Warn winch's. Personally, I find it hard to believe that Polaris started making its own winch.

I have checked a number of after market ATV stores, and can't find a mounting bracket for a Warn or Superwinch for the 2011 Polaris 800efi. I know they moved the radiator up and moved the winch position down. Can't figure why I can't find a mount yet. I may end up having to go Polaris. I posted a question on the Polaris Forum last night. 

On a side note......... My "good ol' boy" fishing partners, have had quite the time heckleing me when ice fishing, about being the last one to get to our fishing locations. Yup, they made fun of my little "02" 400 while they led the way with their newer and more powerful 500 HO's. I wonder how that might work this next winter :evil:


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

I need a winch too. Do they come with mounting plates, switches, etc. or do you have to buy that stuff seperately? How hard are they to hook up? Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

FrankaB said:


> I need a winch too. Do they come with mounting plates, switches, etc. or do you have to buy that stuff seperately? How hard are they to hook up? Any insight would be helpful.


Here's a good place to look http://www.shadetreepowersports.com/

Yes, in most caxes you'll have to buy a mounting plate and they're model specific. When I bought the mounting plate from Cabelas for my 400 Sportsman, it contained directions that were pretty plain and simple. Heck, I did it


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.theatvsuperstore.com/VIPER-Winch-Mount-p/winch mount 2011 sportsman.htm


Here is a link for a 2011 mount.

As for winches, this is what I've found looking for myself. There are 2 types of motors on winches, series wound and magnetic. KFI and Warn are series wound, which is more like a heavy duty, long term motor. Superwinch, Viper, Champion, etc..... are magnetic motors. Magnetic motors need more attention during use to avoid burning them up under load. But they all will do the job, and do a fine job at it. 

Polaris does offer 2 types of winches. A warn winch, which will support a Polaris sticker AND Warn sticker. The other is Polaris only sticker. They are not made in house. Remember, Polaris is in the powersports manufactoring business, just like oil filters, all add on's are outsourced.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

shady oaks said:


> http://www.theatvsuperstore.com/VIPER-Winch-Mount-p/winch mount 2011 sportsman.htm
> 
> 
> Here is a link for a 2011 mount.
> ...


*Thank you! * As I bought it with the Polaris winch installed, I'll use that until something goes wrong. Once something happens to this one, I'll be sure to buy this mount and then a Warn. I saved that web page in favorites  Thanks again.....


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

You may not need the mount, I would imagine that when you replace it, it should bolt to the mount that comes with the Polaris.


----------

